# الاعطال التي تعود



## السيد صابر (20 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وسلامي لكل اعضاء المنتدي 
في هذا الموضوع حبيت ان اناقش معاكم الاعطال التي تتكرر او التي لا تزول
بمعني ان العطل تم اصلاحه وبعد فتره يعود نفس العطل
وانا بحكم عملي في السوق اذهب الي اعطال قام اكثر من فني باصلاحها وتكررت زيارات الصيانه دون جدوي
وهنا ساضع بين ايديكم الاعطال والذي تم فيها وما توصلنا اليه لاصلاحها
وارجوا من سيادتكم المشاركه المفيده والاعطال اللي تشغل الجمجمه:81:


----------



## السيد صابر (20 يوليو 2008)

*وادي اول عطل*

نوع الجهاز/ يونيون اير 24000btu اسبلت
حديث التركيب
العارض/ E5وهذا الرمز في يونيون اير يعني ان الكمبريسور خارج الخدمه او نقص فريون

حكاية الجهاز
ذهب الكثر من فنيين الصيانه لعلاج العطل ولكن بعد ساعتين من ذهاب الفني يعود العطل والراجل صاحب الجهاز تعبان وعنده القلب وهما زودولو تعبه
ولما روحت انا بصفتي فني اول في الشركه لقيته قرفات وكره الجهاز وكره كلمة تكييف
ليـــــــــه كذا واحد جه وكذا واحد راح والجهاز زي ما هوه بيعطل تاني
وبهدوء امتصيت غضبه علشان اعرف الناس اللي جت دي عملت ايه
وحكالي ان اول واحد قال الريموت والتاني زود شحنه والثالث نقص الشحنه والرابع قال سنسور وكلام كتير مقدرتش اجمع منه ايه اللي في الجهازبالظبط
ودخلت علي الجهاز اكشف عليه
الكمبريسور بيفصل اوفر لود نتيجه ارتفاع امبير التشغيل عن الامبير المقرر
الشحنه مظبوطه والجهاز اتغيرله كبلري من يومين واتنضفت الديره من جوه وكان شغال في الورشه كويس قبل ما يرجع يركب عند الراجل اللي عنده القلب واللي كان صعبان عليا وهوه قاعد حزين علي الجهاز الجديد اللي لسه مفرحش بيه
وانا عرفت ان الديره اتنضفت واتغير لها كبلري من خلال اتصال تليفوني بمدير الورشه علشان اعرف ايه اللي تم
والملاحظه المفيده اللي قلهالي مهندس الورشه ان الوحده نقصه زيت وده خلاه يزود الزيت

وزي ظباط المباحث مسكنا طرف الخيط اللي هوه الزيت
ايه اللي يعمل هجره للزيت من الكباس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اسباب كتير محترتش فيها
لاني بصيت علي المواسير بين الوحدتين لقيتها مأطوع منها الزياده اللي المفروض تلف علي هيئة كويل بجانب الوحده الخارجيه
شغلت الدائرة لكي اجمع باقي الملاحظات اللي هتأكد الاحتمال اللي حطيطه
ومن الملاحظات المفيده اللي جمعتها عند تشغيل الدائره خروج زيت متجمد من خط السائل مع الفريون
وطبعا كده وضحت الروئيه
ايه المشكله
المشكله ان الزيت كان بيمر مع الفريون في الدائره بكميات كبيره وعند مخرج الكبلري يتجمد متسببا في سدد الكبلري ومحبس خط السلائل

علاج العطل
تركيب وصله 3متر بدل الوصله المقصوصه اللي طمع فيها فني التركيبات وطرد الزيت من المواسير وعمل فاكيوم للدائره ثم الشحن علي الامبير
والجهاز الان يعمل بحاله جيده
والراجل صاحب الجهاز استريح عند اخر لحظه وهوه في طريقه للعنايه المركزه ههههههه:d
يارب يكون الموضوع عجبكم وتشركونا باعطالكم
والباقي آتي
السيد صابر


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (20 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

شكر وتقدير

أهلا بالمتميز السيد صابر أحد أهم الاعضاء المتميزين في القسم
:84:
موضوعك متميز وننتظر منك المزيد 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ​


----------



## السيد صابر (20 يوليو 2008)

بالنسبه لاجهزة التكييف الاسبلت وخاصا الحديثه التيي تكون الوصلات فيها فلير وليس كبلر
يشيع فيها عطل التسريب الناتج عن شرخ في صامولة الفلير وذلك بعد فتره بسيطه من التركيب
لكن العطل الذي يتكرر منه الشكوي هو
الامبير اعلي من المقرر
التبريد ضعيف
الكمبريسور يفصل اوفر لود بعد فتره من التشغيل
الضغط اعلي من المقرر
الفني قام بطرد بعض الشحنه معتقدا ان الشحنه زائده
وبالكشف علي الشحنه بواسطه زجاجه البيان يتبين ان في الدائره هواء
وهنا لابد من الكشف عن تسريب بسيط في خط السحب
وبالفعل تم قفل محبس الطرد للوحده الخارجيه لكبس المواسير ثم الكشف عن التسريب
وتم ايجاده يتمثل دائما اما في الفلير ناحية الوحده الخارجيه او الفلير ناحية الوحده الداخليه
والعلاج
هو علاج التسريب ثم طرد الشحنه الموجوده بالهواء المتسبب في العطل وعمل فاكيوم ثم شحن الجهاز
..................
اتمني ان اري تعليقاتكم ومشاركاتم
شكرا
السيد صابر


----------



## السيد صابر (20 يوليو 2008)

الشكر كل الشكر للمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح مشرف القسم علي المرور المشرف وجزاكم الله كل خير والي الامام دائما


----------



## السيد صابر (20 يوليو 2008)

اما في اجهزة تكييف الهواء الشباك تشتهر بشكوي الصوت العالي حتي في الاجهزه التي تعمل بكمبريسور روتري والذي يتميز عن الترددي بهدوئه وتوفيره للكهرباء
وتأتي هذه الشكوي بسبب
**من المفروض ان يقوم فني التركيبات بفك صواميل الكمبريسور ووضعها في قطه من القماش ثم وضعها بداخل الجهاز او اعطائها للعميل 
ويتم ربط هذه الصواميل فقط عند نقل الجهاز
وذلك لاعطاء الكمبريسور حرية الاهتزاز في هدوء اثناء التشغيل
وياتي السبب من هنا فلا يقوم فني التركيب بفك الصواميل هذه
وياتي فني الصيانه ليعالج مشكلة الصوت فيقوم بربط هذه الصواميل اكثر ولا يزول الصوت فيقنع العميل ان هذا هو الصوت الطبيعي للجهاز
وهذة شكوي متكرره في الاجهزه الشباك
وطبعا الحل هو رفع هذة الصواميل 
...........شكرا


----------



## karamhanfy (20 يوليو 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*

جزاك الله خير وشاكرين المجهود الطيب ودائما الى الامام
اخوك كرم نصار


----------



## إيهاب2007 (20 يوليو 2008)

أخى العزيز السيد صابر 
لك منى كل تحياتى على مجهودك الكبير ولكن لى ملحوظه:-
أنا أعمل فنى تركيبات
وأثناء تركيبى للأجهزة تواجهنى مشكلة فى لف المواسير بعد فردها لتركيب الوحدة الداخلية وخصوصاً فى الوحدات3حصان وأنت طالع لأن ماسورة السحب بتكون 8/5بوصة وأحياناً4/3بوصة وعشان كده أنا بأستعمل سوستة التكويع
وفى أغلب الأوقات بأقطع الزيادة من المواسير للتسهيل ليس إلا
وبسيبها للعميل ولو مش عازيها باخدها وأرجعها للشركة 
وأنا مش بأعمل كده من فراغ علشان أنا عارف أن الطول المثالى للمواسير هو اللى بيجى من المصنع
يعنى مثلاً أجهزة تكييف شارب بيجى معاها 5متر مواسير ومسموح بزيادة أطوال المواسير حتى 15 متر
بدون تأثير على كفاءة الجهاز
أكيد برضو العكس لو نقصت المواسير عن 5متر لن يؤثر على كفاءة الجهاز

أرجو من حضرتك التعليق على وجهة نظرى


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا اخى السيد صابر ( الله ينور عليك )
نفس المشكلة حصلت معى بس فى جهاز شباك مرة الجهاز يعمل كويس ويرجع ومرة يعرق فى اول كوعين بس 
المهم قطعت فى خط الطرد ولقيت كبس الموتور كويس 
# مع العلم الضط 80 ومش مرجع # والمشكلة ان الكبرالى موضوع فى منتصف المواسير اذا اخرجته يصعب لحامه   ارجوا اخى افادتى بالحل


----------



## السيد صابر (23 يوليو 2008)

اخي المهندس ايهاب لك مني كل التحيه وخالص التقدير
فعلا مسئله ثني المواسير بعد فردها تبدو متعبه ولكن الطريقه الافضل هي فرد المواسير الملفوفه والتي تاتي علي هية كويل(والتي تاتي متورده مع الجهاز)
اما مسئلة الاطوال فلا يمكن ان تقل الاطوال عن طول الوصلة الرئيسي اما ان زادت فهذا محسوب في التصميم وكل مصنع محدد الحدالاعلي لطول المواسير ومحسوب فقد الضغط الناتج عنه
ونحن هنا نتحدث عن مسئلة هجرة الزيت من الكمبريسور نتيجه لعدم وجود مصيده تضمن رجوعه الي الضاغط
وتاتي اهميه مصيدة الزيت لوجود قابلية الامتزاج بين الفريون و الزيت والمواسير علي هيئة كويل مفيده لعملية اصتضام الزيت بالسطح الداخلي للمسوره وانفصاله عن الفريون*** وانا في انتظار تعليكم علي المشاركة
شكرا
السيد صابر


----------



## إيهاب2007 (23 يوليو 2008)

أخى الكريم م/ السيد صابر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراً أخى الفاضل على تعليقك على وجهة نظرى 
وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## ايهاب العربي (24 يوليو 2008)

أخى العزيز السيد صابر قابلتني مشكلة في جهاز باور 3 حصان وهو ان تبريده ضعيف جدا جدا وعنما اشغله على النظام الساخن فان الوحدة الخارجية لا تعمل ولكن المروحة تعمل
فقمت بقياس الشحنةفي خط السحب وجدها 65 ثم بعد ربع ساعة وصلت 75 اما الضغط العالي كان 95 
وماسورة الطرد الي متوصلة بالوحدة الداخلية باردة وبتعمل ميه خفيفه 
واما الماسورة الخارجه من الوحده الداخليه(السحب) ليست بها اي بروده ووضعت يدي امام مروحة المكثف (الوحدة الخارجية) وجدها تخرخ هواء عادي وليس ساخن 
فذهبت للمبخر وبدأت اتحسسه فوجد في جزء صغير منه في بروده خفيفه والباقي ليس به بروده وكل ده وانا مشغل على النظام البارد فانا شاكك ان يكون في هواء في الدائرة فارجو منك التكرم بافادتي عن الاسباب المؤدية لمثل هذا العطل وكيفية اصلاحها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايهاب العربي (24 يوليو 2008)

سؤال اخر كيف لي ان اعرف ان كمية الزيت الي في الضاغط قد قلت وانه يريد ان يزود بكمية اخري وما هو نوع هذا الزيت وما هي العيوب التي قد تحدث ان قل او زاد هذا الزيت عن القدر المحدد له ارجو منكم الرد فقد افتوني كثيرا 
انت والمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح وباقي المهندسين الموجودين في هذا الموقع الممتاز الذي تميز بكل ما هو جديد ومفيد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السيد صابر (27 يوليو 2008)

اخي المهندس ايهاب العربي
بالنسبه لسؤالك الاول عليك بالتاكد من المروحه الخارجيه تعمل بالسرعه المعتاده وكذلك عليك بقياس الامبير فان كان اعلي من المقلرر فعليك بطرد الشحنه القديمه بعدما تستغلها في الكبس للكشف عن اي تسرب ثم تنظيف الدائره ثم اعادة الشحن وذلك بعد التاكد من سلامة الضاغط وتشوف كبسه وكمان تتاكد من سلامة كباستور الرننج
ومتنساش تطمنا وتقولنا عملت ايه


----------



## السيد صابر (27 يوليو 2008)

*الزيت*

اولا:في حالة زيادة كمية الزيت في الدائره

يتنقل الزيت في الدائرة مع الفريون تبعا لقابلية الامتزاج الموجوده بينهم
ولكن في حالة كميه الزيت الزائده يتجمد الزيت في نهاية الكابلري مسببا ما يسمي بالانسداد الجزئي الذي يؤدي الي ارتفاع الضغط العالي للجهاز مما يشكل حمل علي الضاغط فيجعله يفصل عن طريق الاوفر لود**وانا شرحت عطل كان فيه المشكله دي

ثانيا:في حاله نقصان كمية الزيت

يحدث نقصان في كمية الزيت في اجهزة التكييف بسبب التسريب
حيث تخرج كميه من الزيت مع الفريون المتسرب
ويظهر هذا بوضوح في حاله الاجهزه التي تم شحنها مرات كثيره ولم يتم تجديد الزيت بها
وهذا بدوره يؤثر علي الضاغط او الكباس حيث تقل كفائة التزييت 

اما عن انواع الزيوت المستخدمه فهي نوعان اساسيان
زيت معدني و زيت استر وهذا مع البدائل الحديثه من الفريونات
انما هوه اسمه في السوء زيت تبريد علشان لما تشتريه وده اللي بيشتخدموه الفنيين 
ولكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير علي مشاركاتكم الرائعه
ويارب تكون ردودي مفهومه ولو مش مفهومه انا تحت امركم وفي انتظام المزيد من مشاركاتكم وتعليقاتكم الرائعه
السيد صابر


----------



## السيد صابر (27 يوليو 2008)

*الزيت*

اولا:في حالة زيادة كمية الزيت في الدائره

يتنقل الزيت في الدائرة مع الفريون تبعا لقابلية الامتزاج الموجوده بينهم
ولكن في حالة كميه الزيت الزائده يتجمد الزيت في نهاية الكابلري مسببا ما يسمي بالانسداد الجزئي الذي يؤدي الي ارتفاع الضغط العالي للجهاز مما يشكل حمل علي الضاغط فيجعله يفصل عن طريق الاوفر لود**وانا شرحت عطل كان فيه المشكله دي

ثانيا:في حاله نقصان كمية الزيت

يحدث نقصان في كمية الزيت في اجهزة التكييف بسبب التسريب
حيث تخرج كميه من الزيت مع الفريون المتسرب
ويظهر هذا بوضوح في حاله الاجهزه التي تم شحنها مرات كثيره ولم يتم تجديد الزيت بها
وهذا بدوره يؤثر علي الضاغط او الكباس حيث تقل كفائة التزييت 

اما عن انواع الزيوت المستخدمه فهي نوعان اساسيان
زيت معدني و زيت استر وهذا مع البدائل الحديثه من الفريونات
انما هوه اسمه في السوء زيت تبريد علشان لما تشتريه وده اللي بيشتخدموه الفنيين 
ولكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير علي مشاركاتكم الرائعه
ويارب تكون ردودي مفهومه ولو مش مفهومه انا تحت امركم وفي انتظام المزيد من مشاركاتكم وتعليقاتكم الرائعه
السيد صابر


----------



## السيد صابر (27 يوليو 2008)

*الزيت*

اولا:في حالة زيادة كمية الزيت في الدائره

يتنقل الزيت في الدائرة مع الفريون تبعا لقابلية الامتزاج الموجوده بينهم
ولكن في حالة كميه الزيت الزائده يتجمد الزيت في نهاية الكابلري مسببا ما يسمي بالانسداد الجزئي الذي يؤدي الي ارتفاع الضغط العالي للجهاز مما يشكل حمل علي الضاغط فيجعله يفصل عن طريق الاوفر لود**وانا شرحت عطل كان فيه المشكله دي

ثانيا:في حاله نقصان كمية الزيت

يحدث نقصان في كمية الزيت في اجهزة التكييف بسبب التسريب
حيث تخرج كميه من الزيت مع الفريون المتسرب
ويظهر هذا بوضوح في حاله الاجهزه التي تم شحنها مرات كثيره ولم يتم تجديد الزيت بها
وهذا بدوره يؤثر علي الضاغط او الكباس حيث تقل كفائة التزييت 

اما عن انواع الزيوت المستخدمه فهي نوعان اساسيان
زيت معدني و زيت استر وهذا مع البدائل الحديثه من الفريونات
انما هوه اسمه في السوء زيت تبريد علشان لما تشتريه وده اللي بيشتخدموه الفنيين 
ولكم مني خالص الشكر والتقدير علي مشاركاتكم الرائعه
ويارب تكون ردودي مفهومه ولو مش مفهومه انا تحت امركم وفي انتظام المزيد من مشاركاتكم وتعليقاتكم الرائعه
السيد صابر


----------



## ايهاب العربي (27 يوليو 2008)

شكر لك اخي الحبيب السيد صابر بالفعل قمت بفك الوحدة وفكيت لحامات الضاغط ووجد ان سحبه ضعيف جدا والامبير لايزيد عندما اضع يدي على ماسورة الطرد ولكن كنت عايز اعرف ازاي استغل الشحنة القيمة في الكشف عن التسريب ارجو الشرح المفصل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (27 يوليو 2008)

متميز دائما يا " السيد صابر" أشكرك


----------



## طلال شعبان (28 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك التميز مع تمنياتى لك التقدم و النجاح


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (28 يوليو 2008)

*كلمات لم أفهمها*

السلام عليكم 

خطر بذهني أن أسألك عن معاني كلمات بصراحة لم أفهمها :
الكبلري
الديرة
الفلير
و الأوفرلود

أعتقد الأخيرة معناها تحميل الجهاز بشكل أكبر من استطاعته التصميمية بس ممكن توضيح منك عليهم
جزاك الله خيرا يا متميز قسمنا " السيد صابر"


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 يوليو 2008)

موضوع مميز من عضو مميز بارك الله فيك والى الامام دائما


----------



## السيد صابر (1 أغسطس 2008)

ايهاب العربي قال:


> شكر لك اخي الحبيب السيد صابر بالفعل قمت بفك الوحدة وفكيت لحامات الضاغط ووجد ان سحبه ضعيف جدا والامبير لايزيد عندما اضع يدي على ماسورة الطرد ولكن كنت عايز اعرف ازاي استغل الشحنة القيمة في الكشف عن التسريب ارجو الشرح المفصل وجزاك الله خيرا



اخي المهندس ايهاب العربي
اولا اشكرك علي حسن المتابعه وعلي الاسئله المفيده
ولكي تستغل الشحنه القديمه في الكشف عن التسرب عليك بالاتي
اذا كان الجهاز من النوع ذو وصلات الفلير يمكنك تشغيل الوحده و باستعمال مفتاح النكيه5 قم بغلق محبس السحب اثناء تشغيل الوحده وهذا لرفع الضغط داخل الوحده الداخليه و المواسير وبعد فتره قصيره من غلق المحبس قم بابطال الوحده ثم الكشف عن التسرب في الوحده الداخليه والمواسير

ولرفع الضغط داخل الوحده الحارجيه قم بغلق محبس الطرد بدلا من السحب
وفي الاجهزه ذات وصلات الكبلر يمكنك اضافه كميه من الفريون ثم ابطال الوحده والكشف علي التسرب
تحياتي
اخوك
السيد صابر


----------



## السيد صابر (1 أغسطس 2008)

اسكندر عمجة قال:


> متميز دائما يا " السيد صابر" أشكرك



اشكرك اخي اسكندر علي مرورك المشرف
وعلي حسن المتابعه:84:


----------



## السيد صابر (1 أغسطس 2008)

طلال شعبان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الف مبروك التميز مع تمنياتى لك التقدم و النجاح



الله يبارك فيك بجد شرفتني
ويارب تكون في احسن الاحوال


----------



## السيد صابر (1 أغسطس 2008)

اسكندر عمجة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> خطر بذهني أن أسألك عن معاني كلمات بصراحة لم أفهمها :
> الكبلري
> ...



اخي اسكندر اشكرك علي سؤالك ولك الرد
الكبلري هو الامبوبه الشعريه وهي احد انواع صمامات التمدد المستخدمه في دوائر التبريد

الديره اقصد بها الدائره الميكانيكيه او دائرة التبريد

الاوفرلود هو قاطع وقايه من زيادة الحمل ووظيفته هي حمايه الضاغط من الاحمال الزائده والتي تتسبب في ارتفاع درجه حرارته اعلي من الحد المقرر وهنا يفصل الاوفر لود الضاغط عن الدائرة الكهربيه لحمايته
والشكر يتجدد
السيد صابر


----------



## السيد صابر (1 أغسطس 2008)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> موضوع مميز من عضو مميز بارك الله فيك والى الامام دائما



اشكرك اخي المهندس ابراهيم علي مرورك المشرف ومتابعتك
وكم يسعدني ان اري مشاركاتك في الموضوع واود ان اسجل تحياتي لك علي مواضيعك المميزه والمفيده والشكر يتجدد
اخوك
السيد صابر:84:


----------



## ماهر بيرقدار (1 أغسطس 2008)

*البيرقدار*

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الجهد المبذول والى الامام:16:


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (1 أغسطس 2008)

أحسنت أحسنت بارك الله فيك موضوعك مميز 
هل من الممكن أيضا تعريف " الفلير" لأني أيضا لم أفهمها 

الشكر موصول لكل المشاركين في الموضوع


----------



## السيد صابر (2 أغسطس 2008)

اه الفلير ده نوع من انواع وسائل الربط بين المواسير بيكون عباره عن شفه فلير بتعملها منجله فلير و زرجينه فلير (اسه طقم فلير)وبتكون الشفه دي داخل الصاموله وبتطربط الصموله في دكر مناسب بحيث لا تسمح بتهريب الفريون


----------



## السيد صابر (2 أغسطس 2008)

*اما عن الكشف عن التسريب*

البهوات فنيين اليومين دول لما بيكون فيه تسريب في الدايره ويكون التسريب مستخبي شويه او بعيد عن اماكن كشفه يشحن الجهاز ويمشي وميتعبش نفسه ويدور عليه (طبعا محنا في عصر السرعه)
وده بيعتبر عطل متكرر او من الاعطال التي تعود
وبتم عمليه الكشف عن التسريب كالاتي
***لو قست شحنه الجهاز ولقتها 50او فوق الاربعين يمكنك ابطال الدائره لكي تسمع باذنك صوت تسريب وانتا بتمر زي المركزين علي الوحدتين
***لو ملقتهوش شغل الجهاز واقفل السحب شويه وبعدين الطرد وتبطل الجهاز وتكشف بالثلاث وسائل وهما النظر لتري اثر زيت او بالسمع لتسمع صوت تسريب اوبالماء والصابون او زي ما تستخدم من الاجهزه الالكتورنيه او لمبه الهاليد وكده انتا بتكشف علي الوحده الداخليه والمواسير
****ولو ملقتهوش يباه تروح علي الوحده الخارجيه وتقفل الطرد شويه وبعديه السحب وبعدسه تبطل الجهاز وتكشف باه علي المواسير بنفس الطريقه


----------



## السيد صابر (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*الفري ستاند*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك اعاده الله علينا بالخير واليمن والبركات
وكل عام وانتم بخير
الفري ستاند احد انواع اجهزه التكييف الاسبلت والتي تصل قدراتها حتي السبعه حصان
وهذه الاجهزه تعمل علي فولت 380 ثلاثه فاز ولها اعطال شائعه لكنها لاتختلف كثيرا عن اعطال الاسبلت ويمكن العطل الشائع ديما وهوه مش عطل دعيب بيقع فيه فنيين كتير من التركيبات وهوه الصوت العالي جدا وده بيحصل نتيجه قلب الروزته او الاطراف الثلاثه الخاصه بالبور صبلاي
وهنا ليكم ملف فيه صور ليا وانا شغال في اجهزه فري ستاند يارب يعجبكم
وانا في انتظار استفساراتكم حول هذا النوع من اجهزه التكييف واي نوع اخر 
السيد صابر


----------



## السيد صابر (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*وادي كمان شوية صور*

وادي كمان شويه صور يعني هنوديهم فين


----------



## السيد صابر (5 سبتمبر 2008)

وادي تكمله الصور وارجوا ان يكون لنا حوار حول هذا النوع من الجهزه


----------



## سمسم111 (10 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء افادتي في مشكلة تكييف الشباك عندى من نوع باور 2.25 حصان و الحقيقة هو عندي منذ حوالى 8 سنوات و لا ادري أصبح يعمل حوالى خمس دقائق ثم يفصل اكثر من عشرون دقيقة أما متاخرا ليلا فأحيانا يعمل باستمرار بدون فصل و لكن الملاحظ أيضا أن درجة التبريد لم تعد كما كانت بل أصبحت أشعر بها قليلا و المشكلة الحقيقية التي اعاني منها انني اتصلت بالشركة المصنعة و حضر لى الفنيين مرتين و لم يفيدوني بالحل أو المشكلة و انما اقترحوا علي شراء المكيفات و استبدالهم!!!


----------



## السيد صابر (22 أكتوبر 2008)

يحتاج الجهاز الي تنظيف الدائره الميكانيكيه واعاده شحنه والمرور علي الدائره الكهربيه
انصحك بالتعامل مع مهندس معروف خارج الشركه المصنعه


----------



## غير متخصص (5 يوليو 2010)

*كيف اعالج صوت الكمبروسور*

مهنسنا الرائع 
اشتريت جهاز كاريير شباك مستعمل 
عيبه صوته عال جدا مما يسبب مشاكل مع الجيران مما يجعلنى لا اشغله
برجاء اعطائى معلومات عن كيفية تقليل ذلك الصوت
هى اثوم بتغيير قواعد الكمبروسور ام ماذا
اشكرك على ما تبذله من مجهود


----------



## عبدالعزيز السيد مص (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 يوليو 2010)

اولا تأكد من تثبيته جيدا ف الجدار 
ثانيا تأكد من ان المروحه تعمل بشكل طبيعى


----------



## gazal (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ام لوط (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*شارب 1.5 حصان والصوت العالى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من فضلكم ركبت شارب 1.5 حصان من حوالى شهر ونصف 

ومن البدايه اسمع له صوت طنين شبه الصفارة داخل الغرفة من بداية تشغيل الكباس 

حتى الفصل مع العلم عند الفصل اسمع صوت هبدة ليست قويه

سالت بعض من ركب غيرى الجهاز واجمعوا ان ليس له صوت تماما

احضرت صيانة الشركة فقال هذا طبيعى بالرغم انى اتصور ان الوحدة الداخليه لا يوجد بها الكباس

من فضلكم ارجو الرد بمصطلحات استطيع فهمها

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elbalady (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس سيد ومعلومة اعتز بها


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 يناير 2011)

عزيزي الزميل / سيد صابر 
أين أنت 
الحمد لله على سلامتك 
لقد افتقدناك كثيرا ، و لعل المانع خير 
الآن أنت و الزملاء حمامرة و سليمان تكثفوا الجهود وتبوبوا مشاركاتكم في عنوان يتم تثبيته حتي لا يتوه الزملاء في عملية البحث 
نرجوا ألا تنقطع عنا و دايما تنور الملتقي 
مع خالص احترامي و تقدير


----------



## مستريورك (11 يناير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل 

مهندس السيد صابر

السلام عليكم

شكرا جزيلا لطرحك هذا الموضوع الرائع

والسلام عليكم


----------



## السيد صابر (5 مارس 2012)

عدنااااااااا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وحشتوني جدااااااااا
وان شاء الله انا معاكم من هنا ورااااايح
سوري الحياه خدتني


----------



## السيد صابر (5 مارس 2012)

الاعطال التي تعود
اححببت ان ارجع مع هذا الموضوع لان 50% من شغلي هي اعطال تكرار شكوي
ولابد ان ناخذ بيد فنيين التكييف الجدد وان نعطيهم المعلومه المفيده في مكان العمل
ساستكمل معكم ان شاء الله الاعطال التي اري انها تحيير فنيين التكييف وان شاء الله سارد علي استفساراتكم فورا
تحياتي


----------



## sultan0b (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا على الموضيع المتميزة


----------



## nofal (6 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خبرا .


----------



## السيد صابر (6 مارس 2012)

جزانا الله واياكم كل خير
وشكرا لكم علي المتابعه


----------



## go_2007 (7 مارس 2012)

نداء هام الي المهندس السيد صابر خضرتيك صور الجهاز الفري ستاند تركيب سىء جدا مع احترامي ليك اولا في عزل المواسير 2تانين خصرتيك ميش عامل مصيده للزيت وشكراااااااااا


----------



## go_2007 (7 مارس 2012)

نداء هام الي المهندس السيد صابر خضرتيك صور الجهاز الفري ستاند تركيب سىء جدا مع احترامي ليك اولا في عزل المواسير 2تانين خصرتيك ميش عامل مصيده للزيت وشكراااااااااا


----------



## السيد صابر (9 مارس 2012)

go_2007 قال:


> نداء هام الي المهندس السيد صابر خضرتيك صور الجهاز الفري ستاند تركيب سىء جدا مع احترامي ليك اولا في عزل المواسير 2تانين خصرتيك ميش عامل مصيده للزيت وشكراااااااااا



مع حق يا صديق ولكن هذه الاجهزه كانت مركبه تركيب مؤقت لعزاء لمدة يوم واحد فقط ثم تفك
ثانيا انا مهندس صيانه ولست القائم بالتركيب فقط ذهبت بعد التركيب للتشغيل والتسليم
 شكرا لك علي ملاحظتك
هلا من نقاش في التخصص ؟؟


----------



## السيد صابر (9 مارس 2012)

*معامل التقذر*

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ان شاء الله سنتطرق في هذة المرحله الي الاعطال التي تظهر بعد فتره كبيره وعلي المدي البعيد

واهم هذه الاعطال تلك الاعطال التي تنتج بسبب زيادة معامل التقذر في الدائرة والتي تتمثل في الشمع البروفيني وتلك الترسبات التي تتكون علي المدي البعيد في اماكن معينه في الدائرة

هل تودون النقاش حول هذه الاعطال ؟؟

ساكتفي في هذه المداخله بطرح الاسئله لفتح باب النقاش

ماذا تعرف عن معامل التقذر وحساباته ؟؟

التفاعلات الكيميائيه داخل الدائره وسلبياتها ؟؟

كيف يمكن رصد الترسبات في الدوائر الميكانيكيه ؟

وطرق التعامل معها؟؟

واضرارها علي صحة الانسان ؟؟ وكذلك تاثيرها علي السعة التبريديه للدائره ؟؟

ان شاء الله سننطلق في رحله حول هذا الموضوع

اعذروني اذا كانت رحله بطيئه او طويله ذلك لظروف عملي فانا مطحوووون شغل

ولكن اعدكم بانها ستكون رحله مفيده ان شاء الله

واحب ان تكون البدايه عندكم 

شاركوني في الحوار والجدال لكي نصل لافكار جديده لان هذه الموضوعات عمليه اكثر ما هيا علميه 

واترككم في حفظ الله

تحياتي


السيد صابر*_​


----------



## المارد الجبار (4 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم الي المهندس السيد صابر نفس العطل دة عندي جهاز تكييف يونيون اير يونيفاي 1.5 حصان ابو شاشة دائرية الجهاز بيبرد كويس ولكن بعد نص ساعة بالظبط يفصل عملت صيانة للوحدة الخارجية بقت نظيفة التيار الكهربي تمام الشحنة مظبوطة وكشفت عن التسريب والجهاز كان كان شغال كويس جدا اكثر من سنة جة في اواخر الصيف ظهر العطل دة


----------



## عبقري التكييف (2 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررر اخي العزيز على المجهود الرائع وننتظرمنك المزيد السيد صابر


----------

